# Content Cop discussion



## Cosmos (Oct 3, 2017)

I have no idea where else to put this but _really _wanted to share it, so I figured here was my best bet.

Anyway, iDubbbz just released a new Content Cop:




The title and thumbnail are clickbait; it's actually about Ricegum (who doesn't have a thread here, as far as I could tell).

Anyway, God bless Content Cop for this bountiful harvest.


----------



## skiellie (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh shit, he is back.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 3, 2017)

Whoops, forgot to include a link to the dope diss track featured at the end:





Holy shit, this is good.


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 3, 2017)

I fucking lost it at the end. This tops the Tara video.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 3, 2017)

WHAT WE DO HERE IS GO BACK


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 3, 2017)

"Content Cop" is currently trending on Twitter.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 3, 2017)

#1 Trending on Youtube.
wahey


----------



## Nien Nunb (Oct 3, 2017)

Good lord, the diss track at the end was beautiful. Notifications for Content Cop are always a great surprise.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 3, 2017)

It just got removed for "spam, deceptive practices, and scams."


----------



## pozilei (Oct 3, 2017)

WTF. Do we need to start downloading every youtube video making fun of other youtubers now? Mr Metokur's vid about NostalgiaChick/Lindsay Ellis earlier today and now this...


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 3, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> It just got removed for "spam, deceptive practices, and scams."



So of course I assumed Ricegum was a bitch and filed a complaint, but apparently not.

https://twitter.com/Idubbbz/status/915333801017974784




So the video got struck for being clickbait (saying it was about Jake Paul when in reality it was about Ricegum).

In the meantime, someone uploaded a mirror:


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 4, 2017)

Vid's back up.

Suck it YouTube


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 4, 2017)

I can't tell if the comments are ironic or not. The majority within an hour of being uploaded were "FINALLY JAKE PAUL". In on the joke or did they really expect it? He's one of the few smart people left doing meta-commentary on YT; why would he bother with dead horses.

That said, how can Ricegum make this much money? All these trend-tubers seem to make millions yet never talk about the ad-pocalypse. It's as if they're handed money under the table by people constantly regardless.


----------



## LongJohn_loves_Silver (Oct 4, 2017)

Cosmos said:


> I have no idea where else to put this but _really _wanted to share it, so I figured here was my best bet.
> 
> Anyway, iDubbbz just released a new Content Cop:
> 
> ...




Does this make Asian Jake Paul a cow now? Does ricecum have a thread?


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 4, 2017)

Ricegum lost over 47K+ subs and iDubbbz gained over 218K+ from this shit. It's ongoing as we speak.

Asian Jake Paul is gonna be irrelevant himself LMAO


----------



## zerohitwonder (Oct 5, 2017)

I had to see it twice to fully grasp it, because I'd only heard of this Ricegum fellow of whom he speaks, but never had any idea what he was about.  Still haven't gone to his channel, and I'm sure I won't, as I'll assume that Ian is summing up everything I'd bother wanting to learn, so once I had that part sussed out, I could watch it again, see the context, and follow his critiques.  So first view left me cold, because I didn't know this other guy enough to get it, but by the second view I realized how brilliant it is.

To top it off, he also gets his digs in one other YTer, maybe two, in a clearly dismissive way that makes it cut deeper.  First, he puts Jake Paul as the title (partly to tell Ricegum that he's so lame that he doesn't even earn being in the title)... then all he says about Jake is, "Yeah, this guy is an asshole, we all know, now let's move on."  Then - and I don't know if this is his intent - he comments on making videos longer by stretching out the closing credits longer so they go over the 10-minute mark.  As in, let three minutes of credits roll because you can't come up with the goods.  It's true that Idubbbz plays that as well, but his editing is so good that, well, if it's 30 minutes and 59 seconds, that time was well-earned.  He not only doesn't waste your time, he makes it compelling to watch.  Whoever does his editing (I assume it's him) is indisputably better than 99% of the people editing YTers' content.  That's what frustrates me (and bores me) with these people: it's a great medium with so much potential, but how many people do you see editing like the CC Ian did on Tana, or this one?  And how many people edit like Onision or Trisha Paytas?  Or worse?

Oh yeah... I think that comment about padding out videos with credits to monetize them may have also been directed at Joy Sparkle BS.  He doesn't mention her because he doesn't think she's worth being addressed.  Ian addressed only Ricegum, so she can spin the hamster wheels in her paranoid mind and infer that he meant her as well as not.  If he meant to do that, then it's the perfect response.

He's not going to bother with a CC on Onision.  The whole point of CC is to expose the big YTers, and frankly, Gerg isn't one of them, despite seeing himself as one.  Less than 2M subs with current views hovering around 50K, that's not worth his effort.  Walk away and let it burn down.  Now, a guy with 8M, now THAT'S worth taking down.  Joy with her 5K vids, it's not even worth acknowledging her existence.  She can assume he meant her as well, which means she knows she cheats like this too, so he's calling her out without saying a word.  Hey, that's pretty good.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 5, 2017)

zerohitwonder said:


> To top it off, he also gets his digs in one other YTer, maybe two, in a clearly dismissive way that makes it cut deeper. First, he puts Jake Paul as the title (partly to tell Ricegum that he's so lame that he doesn't even earn being in the title)... then all he says about Jake is, "Yeah, this guy is an asshole, we all know, now let's move on."



Part of the whole Content Cop schtick is to call out popular Youtubers who either haven't been called out yet or haven't been called out enough. Ian also usually includes new information in Content Cop videos instead of rehashing points others have made. He could easily make an actual Content Cop on Jake Paul that would get him 3x as many views as the fake-out one did, but Ian doesn't like beating dead horses or jumping on the bandwagon (considering that everyone and their mother has made complaint videos about Jake Paul). That's a big reason why I like him so much, actually.


zerohitwonder said:


> He's not going to bother with a CC on Onision. The whole point of CC is to expose the big YTers, and frankly, Gerg isn't one of them, despite seeing himself as one. Less than 2M subs with current views hovering around 50K, that's not worth his effort. Walk away and let it burn down.


Yep, exactly. Onision is a huge creep, but he's not nearly as popular and important as he thinks he is and his influence is pretty small. Content Cop has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tfw a weird Meme guy makes a Diss track to tell you how shit you are and it's better then anything you've ever made. And pewdiepie is in it giving you the finger.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Oct 6, 2017)

RiceGum has put out a "response" video, basically he congratulates Ian on a well made video and says he'll take a while to make his own real response video because he "never takes Ls". Only reason to watch it is to see him accidentally reveal how fucking trashy his mansion is. No decoration, little furniture, garbage everywhere. He makes millions off of shit no effort videos but can't afford to hire an interior decorator or even a maid?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 8, 2017)

If the new video in a couple of days was as whiney and shit of a rebuttal as Leafy trying to retaliate was I guarantee you'll see a lolcow thread about RiceGum (powerword Bryan Le). Let's see if he's a better sport about this first.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Oct 8, 2017)

RiceGum's full response video:




Best part is at the end when he starts to REEEEEEEEE about idubbbz saying his music is only 'improving' because of other people who put in the legwork for him.
He has the woman he made the rape comments to come on so he can apologize to her, which is fine and would have been a decent part of the video if he didn't then have a segment where she works a stripper pole for him and then he takes her out on the town to show what nice guy he is.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorry to double post but Rice put out ANOTHER fucking video, this time it's the diss track he promised in his rebuttal.




Lol jk it's just a small preview of it. He just had to let y'all know he's working _really_ hard and it's gonna be great. He's really milking the attention for all it's worth. Here's hoping we get another Content Deputy video out of this.

Is there any info on what his situation was when he was a kid? He keeps saying he didn't have much growing up so it's okay for him to be a new money fuckboy. Did he grow up below the poverty line or was his family merely lower middle class?


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 10, 2017)

nonnewtonian said:


> Sorry to double post but Rice put out ANOTHER fucking video, this time it's the diss track he promised in his rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule number one when getting a content cop: *NEVER FUCKING RESPOND TO IT*

Failure to comply with this rule may result in getting called a faggot and loosing lots of subs


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 10, 2017)

Is he sticking the "VEVO" logo on the thumbnail ironically or is Ricegum really this delusional?


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Oct 10, 2017)

I've never heard of RiceGum in my life, he comes across as insufferable, bragging at 200mph because he can't wait to tell you how much better he is than -insert person here-, and the way he gestures on video is like a child waving their fists around mid-tantrum because they can't get an adult to listen. okay now that I think about it maybe that's what he thinks rapping/posturing as a gangsta is.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Oct 10, 2017)

Full diss track. Video should come with a seizure warning, Jesus Christ. Turn on subtitles if you want to understand what the fuck he's saying.

Rice thinks Ian is obsessed with him because he took eight months to drop a 30 minute video. Never mind that Ian was doing other projects during that time and the long Content Cop hiatus was part of the joke. This doesn't even compare to him blowing several hundred dollars and driving for hours just to say nigger to Tana Mongoose's face, or hosting a "Pin The Chin On The Leafy" game on the street and giving away prizes, or nearly getting caught by police for throwing shit like wine bottles and giant dildos off a parking garage in the Tech Destruction Channels video. Idubbbz goes all out for his Content Cop videos no matter who the subject is. You ain't special, Ricecum.

And lol at all the threats to beat Ian up. I get that it's pretty standard fare for diss tracks but c'mon yellow nigga if you're gonna pull that at least have more muscle mass than a 90 year old grandma who's been in a coma for 30 years.


Alpha Loves You said:


> Rule number one when getting a content cop: *NEVER FUCKING RESPOND TO IT*
> 
> Failure to comply with this rule may result in getting called a faggot and loosing lots of subs


I will give him some credit, he did have a couple of good points. First was that he had apologized and made amends with the girl he made the rape comments towards (though like I mentioned earlier he then fucks this up by dragging her into the video to show how sowwy he is and what 'good friends' they are). Second was that he cancelled the Clickbait Challenge because people were using the Ariana Grande concert bombing to win. He should have put out some kind of announcement about the cancellation instead of trying to sweep it under the rug, but at least he dropped it for good reasons.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 11, 2017)

nonnewtonian said:


> RiceGum's full response video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now iDubbbz made a response video and pimp slaps him some more.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Oct 11, 2017)

The most Ricegum's fans have to say is that Idubbbz has no life. I have a friend who's a Rice fan. He's been trying to argue with me and tell me I "took an L" since I'm subscribed to Ian. They're like Jake Paulers. Getting upset over YouTubers is fucking gay.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 11, 2017)

Take an L, take a W. I don't understand what any of this means except that Ricegum takes mad D.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 11, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> And now iDubbbz made a response video and pimp slaps him some more.



Damn, the 13th amendment made it illegal to own people like this.


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 12, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if one of Ricegum's writers is fucking with him now. They took a line from Quaffine in the Frick the Police video. They know they can get away with it too because he's too oblivious to notice or care about it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 12, 2017)

If it weren't for the fact that Ian is popular enough to warrant an audience this big I would imagine he'd be another kiwi like the rest of us.

He's practically KF for the mainstream kiddies.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Oct 12, 2017)

nonnewtonian said:


> Full diss track. Video should come with a seizure warning, Jesus Christ. Turn on subtitles if you want to understand what the fuck he's saying.




This is not as catchy as idubbbz and Ricegum still can't stop flexing


----------



## Somsnosa (Oct 12, 2017)

it's tre tho, idubbz does look like an adorable edgy kid on old videos


----------



## averagejane (Oct 12, 2017)

"i kinda want him to do a content cop on me...!"
so idubbbz does it
"HE'S SO OBSESSED WITH ME LOL!!!"


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 12, 2017)

averagejane said:


> "i kinda want him to do a content cop on me...!"
> so idubbbz does it
> "HE'S SO OBSESSED WITH ME LOL!!!"



"GET OFF MY DICK EDOOPS!!!!"

[MAKES FIVE VIDEOS ON IDUBBBZ IN SUCCESSION WHEN IDUBBBZ MADE TWO]


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 12, 2017)

I've never heard of Asian Jake Paul before, and holy shit he comes off as fake and annoying. Is this really what 12 year olds are watching now?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 12, 2017)

Coconut Gun said:


> I've never heard of Asian Jake Paul before, and holy shit he comes off as fake and annoying. Is this really what 12 year olds are watching now?


Flavor of the month as a term for popular youtubers is really just a coverup. In reality you're eating the same shit with different sprinkles that barely make the taste different.

Essentially to answer your question, no, it's not what they watch NOW, it's what they have always watched.


----------



## TheShortWaveCerealKiller (Oct 12, 2017)

The fact that Rice goes for the "Lul look at your old videos lmaoamoamoamoa!!" argument just says everything you need to know.

I cant even say this is an* L* cause you can at least recover from a* L *this was just a full on nuking of someones career.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 13, 2017)

Seriously what the fuck is an "L"?


----------



## nonnewtonian (Oct 13, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> Seriously what the fuck is an "L"?


Far as I can tell "L" is short for "loss" (because monosyllabic words are too long). So "take the L" = "take the loss" = "admit you lost/got beat."


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 17, 2017)

Someone made an interesting video that examines the impact Content Cop episodes have on their subjects:


----------



## Waveysauce (Jun 11, 2018)

Anyone have any guesses on who the next one might be?

There was some rumors it could be faze banks (mainly for acting like some super hardcore gangster. Or wolfieraps and possibly fouseytube. But I dont think it will be fousey because hes been gone for awhile

If I had to put my money on it I would say ssniperwolf



Cosmos said:


> Someone made an interesting video that examines the impact Content Cop episodes have on their subjects:



Yea Idubbz ruined a lot of people. Leafy and Jinx never recovered. Tana got shit for months but was slightly ok because of all her young female fans. Icegum took a bad hit to but he had a lot of 13 year old fans who thought he was cool. I still think his best work was the keemstar one


----------



## Canned Bread (Jun 11, 2018)

Waveysauce said:


> Anyone have any guesses on who the next one might be?
> 
> There was some rumors it could be faze banks (mainly for acting like some super hardcore gangster. Or wolfieraps and possibly fouseytube. But I dont think it will be fousey because hes been gone for awhile
> 
> ...



I can't really say Idubbbz was the cause of Jinx's demise. Both GradeAUnderA and I Hate Everything were already causing Reaction Channels to get a lot of heat for months before Idubbbz made the Jinx content cop, and even ignoring that, by the time the content cop was released, Jinx was still trying to recover from his feud with JacksFilms that happened only a couple days before (Doesn't help that at the time JacksFilms had 2 Million Subs while Idubbbz only had 300k. Also doesn't help that at the time Idubbbz was more known as the guy making fun of garbage kickstarter projects rather than the guy who destroys channels for a living). Although you are absolutely right on Leafy.


----------



## Spatula (Sep 15, 2019)

Ian announced that he is making a new content cop video. 





Who do you think is gonna be for?


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 15, 2019)

Spatula said:


> Ian announced that he is making a new content cop video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joshua Conner Moon, of course.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank god he's back with Content Cop, his last few videos were absolute garbage - except for the one about the fat kid. Content Cop Ian is the best Ian.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Sep 15, 2019)

Ian's channel has been on life support for a while, hopefully he still has it in him to make a good Content Cop.

I think it could be Boogie2988. People are wising up to his fake nice guy persona and suicide baiting and I'm pretty sure Ian's clowned on him on Twitter before.


----------

